# Fav and mosted hated Martial Arts Movie



## TallAdam85 (Jun 12, 2003)

I hope no one has posted this but if so sorry.

I was just wondering what  everyones fav and mosted hated martial arts movies are?

There a few good Martial Arts movies out there but also ALOT of bad ones. 


MY Fav: Best of the Best Or Karate Kid Part 3 

Mosted hated: Almost all Of Van Dam's Movie Besides StreetFighter and Blood sport I did not like any others I seen.

what about u guys?

adam


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 12, 2003)

Favorite: either The Perfect Weapon or Fist of Legend
Worst (a huge category): Fist of Fear,Touch of Death :barf: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## moromoro (Jun 13, 2003)

FAV MOVIES >>>> all vandamme all dolph lundgren and all shaw brothers.... all jet li and all old kung fu flicks (jacky chan only for his comedy not fighting ability)


most hated... all best of the best and any thing remotely involving tae kwon do.......  :asian:


----------



## Tapps (Jun 13, 2003)

For best I've gotta give the nod to Enter the Dragon.
Bruce with a big budget (and his own voice).

Worst - anything with Van Dam. The dude is like four foot three .... come on .


----------



## moromoro (Jun 13, 2003)

> The dude is like four foot three .... come on .



actually hes closer to 5'10 or 5'9


----------



## fist of fury (Jun 13, 2003)

Favorite movie it's a toss up between -Prodigal Son,Warriors two and Stranger from Shaolin

Most hated are any van damne movie and game of death.


----------



## Tapps (Jun 13, 2003)

.





> actually hes closer to 5'10 or 5'9



I exagerate.  I don't think he's 5'9. More like 5'5. I saw one of his costumes at Planet Hollywood in Florida. One of my students remarked about how small he was


----------



## moromoro (Jun 14, 2003)

> I exagerate. I don't think he's 5'9. More like 5'5.



No he is about 5'9 

when people meet him they are surprised by how much taller he is... that is what an article on a martial arts magazine said


----------



## Marginal (Jun 14, 2003)

Favorites: Fist of Legend, Drunken Master 1&2, Perfect Weapon...

Hate: Fists of Legend 2 (Poor action and nothing close to a coherant story.) Dragon and the Hawk. (Impossibly bad acting.)


----------



## moromoro (Jun 14, 2003)

what about the karate kid :karate: 

or star wars :jedi1: :jediduel: 

hahahaha i know they both suck.....(star wars suck as a martial art flick)

but other favorites include the old chambara flicks

:samurai: 


and if any of you ever get the chance to watch aome crappy pilipino cinema you have to watch some fenando poe movies he is an ICON :2pistols:  of local pilipino action...


for all yall who hate Vandamme:bird: :2xbird:  show some respect he has done so much for martial arts....


----------



## krys (Jun 14, 2003)

Definitly Conan the Barbarian, used to watch it sometimes before bjj fights.... 
Not bad also: Crouching Tiger Hidden dragon.

Worst: Indonesian martial arts movies, any.....; Jacky Chan movies...


Mabuhay ang philipino Silat at Arnis.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 15, 2003)

I need to break it down into 2 different eras:

The Old school - Enter the Dragon (1973)

The New School - Romeo Must Die (2000)

:ultracool


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 15, 2003)

How about Jean Claude Van Dame's flicks...


----------



## moromoro (Jun 15, 2003)

Jean Claude VavDamme is a legend in Martial Arts movies...

he has done so much but gets little appreciation these days..


----------



## redfang (Jun 15, 2003)

The duel in Seven Samuri was good.  
Also enjoyble to me were Highlander, Enter the Dragon, Fist of Legend, Crouching Tiger (the fight between the two women in the training hall was great, as was the tavern brawl.), what was the name of the Japanese film that was a bio pic on Musashi Miyamoto? I liked it but can't recall the name.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redfang _
> *what was the name of the Japanese film that was a bio pic on Musashi Miyamoto? I liked it but can't recall the name. *


I think you're talking about the Samurai trilogy:
Part I- Miyamoto Musashi
Part II- Duel at Ichijoji Temple
Part III- Duel at Ganryu Island

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Marginal (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *Jean Claude VavDamme is a legend in Martial Arts movies...
> 
> he has done so much but gets little appreciation these days.. *


 The man thinks that Street Fighter was his best work, and he's trying to make a sequel happen. He's evil.


----------



## Wmarden (Jun 16, 2003)

You know, why does most of "street"fighter take place in the jungle or some crazy guys fortress?  You would think most of it would actually happen in streets or back alleys or bars.


----------



## grimfang (Jun 24, 2003)

my favorite: The Kid With the Golden Arm  .. no, there are no "kids" in it, thats just the name they use in the title... fits a pretty solid movie,  fun to watch, and has some quality fight scenes and decent acting for that type of film.

The worst... Absolute WORST martial arts film EVER made: 
99 Cycling Swords  ... good lord, its horrible. Lame story, cheesy special effects, fight scenes that have been cut and edited so much you think its all time-lapse photograpy, and ... ugh.. i'll stop.. i do not want to remember it anymore


----------



## drunken mistress (Feb 16, 2004)

If you want to see a real stinker try Fantasy Mission Force. It´s dubbed as a Jacky Chan (sic) movie because he chases a chicken for ten minutes in it. It´s a kind of Chinese version of the Dirty Dozen complete with zombies, Ninja Amazons and Nazis. It´s supposed to be during World War Two but all the vehicles are much more modern. It´s so bad it might actually be fun if you played it to a roomful of friends and kept the alcohol flowing...


----------



## markulous (Feb 16, 2004)

Best: Return of the Dragon.  How could you not like a movie with Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris?

Worst: Aside from the last about 15 minutes, The Game of Death.  OMG I had to fast foreward it until Bruce Lee started fighting Dan Inosanto.  Note: When making ANY martial arts movie, ESPECIALLY one that is having the main guy be Bruce Lee, have the guy go through atleast a few months of conditioning!!  I could find someone in middle school with a better build than that guy.


----------



## Galvatron (Feb 16, 2004)

Favs- Berry Gordy's: The Last Dragon, Return of the Dragon.

Least Fav- Anything with Jean-Claude Van Damme.


----------



## 2fisted (Feb 17, 2004)

Tapps said:
			
		

> The dude is like four foot three .... come on .



And so the whole point of martial arts goes right out the window..


.... but you're right about Van Dumb.  He sucks.  

Favorite:  Fist of Legend or South Shaolin Master.  Two very different films but they're just so amazing.

Least:  The Killer Meteors.  I love old Chan movies, but this one is just horrible.  No plot, terrible action, nothing to see here. ..


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 17, 2004)

Enter The Dragon without doubt-favorite                                                  Any Ma flic with lots of wires-worst


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 18, 2004)

Fav:  The Hunted (Christopher Lambert attempts to become a Samurai)
        Berry Gordy's The Last Dragon (SHONUFF!)
        Fearless Hyena
        Kiss of the Dragon (namely for the stickfighting scene)
        Most of the early Segal movies (the 3 word title ones... Out for Justice, Marked for Death, etc...)
        Blade (don't care what people say, Westley Snipes can move!)
        Rapid Fire


Worst:  The One
           Just about any Van Damme Movie (barring Bloodsport for it's comedic value)


----------



## 2fisted (Feb 18, 2004)

drunken mistress said:
			
		

> If you want to see a real stinker try Fantasy Mission Force. It´s dubbed as a Jacky Chan (sic) movie because he chases a chicken for ten minutes in it. It´s a kind of Chinese version of the Dirty Dozen complete with zombies, Ninja Amazons and Nazis. It´s supposed to be during World War Two but all the vehicles are much more modern. It´s so bad it might actually be fun if you played it to a roomful of friends and kept the alcohol flowing...



Ooooh that one *is* bad.  That and Kung fu Cult Master for complete lack of cohesion.


----------



## Shinzu (Feb 20, 2004)

favorite - sidekicks, enter the dragon.

worst - game of death (would have been great if bruce was alive to finish it.)


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 1, 2004)

Favorites: The Perfect Weapon, Best of the Best 2, and most of Seagal's movies

The worst(s): Squatting Tiger Wimpy Dragon (or whatever it's called), most of the Van Damm movies.


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 1, 2004)

moromoro said:
			
		

> VavDamme is a legend in Martial Arts movies..



legend of terrible movies...

Fav:  The Perfect Weapon, Deadly Outbreak, Only The Strong, Blade I & II ...Jet Li, Dacascos, Lee, Norris...hell...it goes on...Mr. Norris kept losing stuntmen...hehe..

Worst:  Van Damme...


----------

